# CUPS test page won't print , cat will

## B_F_Skinner

CUPS test page won't print, but cat will

I skipped the process (Code Listing 7) of setting up a printer ID, but CUPS came up in localhost in my browser, and said that HP Deskjet 500 was setup okay for lp0.  cat text.txt > dev/lp0 works just fine

I skipped the process of :

foomatic-configure -s cups -p printer ID -c print_device -n queue name -d hpijs

and the ensuing mv....

mostly b/c I could not find a printer ID for my HP Deskjet 500, nor do I know what a print_device should be or a queue name should be.

But, if it comes up in the browser and says it's okay, shouldn't it be?  The print job says it's completed, but nothing comes out of my printer.

What steps should I take to resolve this problem.

Thank you for everyone who has given me so much help so far.  (Not sure why I'm hitting such a snaffooo on my printer).

Thanks.

----------

## fmalabre

I have the same problem. I use as a print server a Barricade Router. It doesn't work with Cups, other users told me it works without Cups.

Wonder why...

----------

## B_F_Skinner

I had a Barricade print server (when I used to run Debian).  It did work with CUPS, but had an annoying habit of sending out a "trailer page" with every print.  Apparently, per the technical support people of the Barricade (who finally responded to many requests from myself and others), this is just the way it is, it just happens to be the way the Barricade interprets print requests and there is not much you can do about it.  I finally just went out and got a used HP 500 for $10, which works perfectly, except I can't seem to get it working right here in Gentoo.

Any advise from Gentoo users on geting an HP Deskjet 500 working in gentoo would be really appreciated.

----------

## fmalabre

 *mcg wrote:*   

> I had a Barricade print server (when I used to run Debian).  It did work with CUPS

 

I've got questions then.

In Cups, what device do you use?

I tried: lpd://192.168.2.1/lpt1

Is that what I'm supposed to do?

Is the name of the queue correct? (I tried lp too without success).

----------

## B_F_Skinner

yeah, that worked for me.  You have to set it up as HOST (not parrallel port) in CUPS, then it should work, except for that annoying trailer page (which would make nice scrap paper).  Hopefully, someone can give me some tips on getting my HP Deskjet 500printer working on my parallel port. 've got CUPS installed, CAT text.txt sends out right to the printer, but the CUPS test page says it prints okay, but nothing happens.

Maybe installing ghostscript is the answer, not sure?

please help.Last edited by B_F_Skinner on Mon Nov 11, 2002 2:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## B_F_Skinner

Okay, not sure why, but it's working now (or printing the test page atleast).

Not sure why, I didn't really do anything.

Oh, well, if it ain't broke....

On to configure KDE and Openoffice to use cups...

----------

